

Rate my startup: Feedlooks, a web-based RSS reader - arturadib

Designed this out of my own frustration with current web-based RSS readers:<p>As a blogger, I was wondering why I was spending my time working on the blog design if most feed readers would strip off the visuals anyway.<p>All I needed was a web app that would list new items since I last checked, and would show the <i>actual</i> web content in full visual glory once I clicked on an item. (Without opening a new tab).<p>Hence Feedlooks.  The bet is that there is a chunk of the RSS reader market that feels a similar need.<p>I'm looking for ideas and suggestions on how to get traction, comments on the app itself, and possible business opportunities.<p>Thanks!<p>http://www.feedlooks.com
======
crux
Well, as a blog reader, I rather like the absence of bloggers' visual glory
when I read my feeds. I'm interested in articles, not in someone else's design
skills. Especially since, in most readers, I can set my own CSS preferences
and thus read feeds that are not only stripped off but then customized exactly
how I like them.

~~~
arturadib
Hi crux,

At some point it boils down to personal preference, but here's a counterpoint
from a reader's perspective:

When all of my 50+ feeds look identical, sometimes it is hard for me to
identify whose blog I am reading based on its title alone--"this is an
interesting article, but who's this JoeDoe guy again?". By seeing the actual
website I can more quickly identify the guy. I guess in this case, "a web
design is worth a thousand words".

I'm not saying Feedlooks is for everyone; it sure is for me, and hopefully for
many other people.

Thanks for the honest feedback though!

~~~
arturadib
Another advantage is that you get to see user comments on blog entries.

------
zackola
\- Keyboard shortcuts or bust.

\- Signup link too hidden. Man I hate most web service signups. if I try to
log in and you don't have the email in your system, maybe you should just
create an account for me and send me a verification w/ whatever password I
entered in the verification email - or require that to not have my account
deactivated shortly I must click on the activation link sent and set my
password.

~~~
arturadib
Good idea. I guess signup was the most commented on issue so that's definitely
a priority now.

Thanks!

------
javery
<http://www.feedlooks.com> \- clickable

------
conesus
This is quite a good idea. I'm working on a very similar idea myself, except I
use the feed's main page and link the feed stories to where they are on the
main page.

My criticism is largely the same, but I want to echo it so it becomes that
much louder. First, an instant demo is invaluable. It teaches the user
immediately what they are getting into without the login/signup cost. Also,
you should let the user in right on signup (logging them in so they don't have
to login in immediately after they confirm). If they don't confirm in 24
hours, gently remind them, and then in a month of no use, delete the account.

Also, I wish organization of the feeds was easier so I could read the feeds
that start with the letter 'Y' much quicker than having to load 50-some feeds
first.

This could go far, so hats off to you. I know from experience that this isn't
easy.

~~~
arturadib
Thanks for the kind feedback!

Yeah, live demo is definitely a common theme here; it's now in my to-do list.

I do have plans to add feed organization features. Meanwhile, to get to 'Y',
you can click on "Collapse" to see only feed titles and quickly scroll down to
'Y'.

------
JangoSteve
Though my personal preference is for no layout in my feed reader, I actually
do like the idea and I think there is definitely a market for it.

One small nitpick: the specific example you chose for the screenshot under the
"Why" tab is a bad example. If I had to choose between a plain-text article
and that hard-on-the-eyes-gray-text-on-bright-green-background, I'd definitely
choose the plain-text hands down.

On a related note, if you do decide that you want to integrate a button that
allows the user to view a plain-text stripped-down version of the article, I
recently implemented similar functionality in LeadNuke and wrote an article
about the "algorithm" (it's actually quite simple) I used to strip down the
page. It's specifically written for Ruby, but you can skip to the "algorithm"
part of the article: [http://www.alfajango.com/blog/create-a-printable-format-
for-...](http://www.alfajango.com/blog/create-a-printable-format-for-any-
webpage-with-ruby-and-nokogiri/#meat-algorithm)

~~~
arturadib
I guess if I decide to go with a plain-text option I guess I can simply show
the content from the RSS feed itself.

As to the Why tab: Any takers for that real estate? I'd be happy to advertise
a good-looking blog there. :)

~~~
JangoSteve
Oh yeah good point. In my app, you can manually bookmark links that aren't
from feeds. Also I like allowing users to see the full article contents when
the feed just had a one paragraph summary.

Feel free to use my blog, but I imagine you can find a much better looking
blog from a designer somewhere.

------
metageek
I cannot use it at all. My minimum font size is set at 24 (weak eyes); you
apparently hard-code the font size and the line spacing, and Firefox is
overriding only the font size. The result is that I see only the top half of
each line.

~~~
arturadib
Will definitely look into that! Thanks for pointing that out.

------
deno
Sign Up link should be most visible item on your page. Actually you could
offer Google OpenID/OAuth Hybrid connection and grab user's Google Reader data
while you're at it.

I prefer Akregator but I'd like to ask where did you get the idea for such
personal captions on buttons? (“I understand what is happening”, “I _will_
check my email” etc.) Do you actually have some data as to whether it makes
people read messages more carefully?

~~~
arturadib
Ah, those button captions :) I do not have any data, but I _do_ know that I am
an "OK"-button hunter. If I see one, I'm likely to click on it without
thinking.

I think I got this idea from the SVN blog at 37signals, but I'm not sure.

------
sfennell
Ok, one huge grip - don't make me verify my email, that adds a whole _huge_
step to the account creation process.

Also, If I click on a link in the blog, the feedlooks bar should go away, I
dont want that hanging around - or at least open the link in another window,
like greader.

Overall though, I really like the idea - really cool ,and nice implementation
- I will try using this over greader for now :)

~~~
arturadib
So you prefer to click "back" to get to the feed list?

Hmm, that's tough. I really like having that toolbar there--I can pin an item,
skip to the next unread, etc.

Agreed about the signup process. Clearly the issue most commented here!

------
sgt
I was thinking about the same idea the other day and now I'm very happy that
someone actually implemented it. It looks pretty slick and the overall speed
is fast. Good work.

Just one small detail I noticed is that when I signed up with an email address
that contained a '+', it didn't autofill that on the login screen when I
clicked on the redirect url I got on email.

~~~
arturadib
Thanks that's very kind! Will look into that login issue soon.

~~~
metageek
It looks like the problem is that the redirect to the login page doesn't URL-
escape my email address. Since I used one with + in it, they got turned into
spaces. (Bonus points for not rejecting +, though.)

------
AlexBlom
My feedback on the signup process:

I'd be changing the Login box with the Signup box. You want to make it REALLY
easy for people to join!

Users who come specifically to login will find the login button no matter
where you go. Users considering registering may not look ("Oh, this is too
hard to find, not to worry")

~~~
arturadib
Good idea, will try to make changes to reflect all comments about the signup
link/page!

------
rgrieselhuber
I've been wanting something like this for a long time. One less thing I have
to build. :) It's like an inverse Tumblr.

I'd love to try a demo where you just put in a feed URL (without requiring
email / password) and it shows you to display it. Or let me create a password
if I want one.

~~~
arturadib
Thanks! I got several live demo requests. It's now in my to-do list.

------
sgt
Out of curiosity, what technologies are you using for Feedlooks?

~~~
arturadib
LAMP

------
pavs
Looks nice, the logo design could use some work.

------
pclark
the sign up link is too obscure

also, google reader integration?

~~~
arturadib
Hey, thanks for the feedback.

OK I gotta work on that signup link.

Currently Feedlooks can import your feeds from Google Reader. I don't know how
they'd feel if I constantly pulled content from their servers though.

------
wonginator1221
How about a live demo?

~~~
arturadib
That's a very good idea I somehow forgot about after a while.

Will probably implement soon. Thanks!

